# Kobe hurt his ankle



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

So now I guess Its not so bad watching this close game instead of the Cavaliers spanking the Lakers (strongly assuming that's happening with no. 8 off the court).


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

didnt look good (for LA)
alot of people happy tonight


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

This is great news for Rocket fans

Hope Kobe is ok though...


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

Jewelz?


----------



## Tobias (Aug 5, 2002)

as muich of a Kobe-hater I may be, that looked really bad. Hope he's relatively alright.


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

kobe got scared


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

Broken?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Nah, Kobe aint scared


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

no Kobe tonight....that was nasty

Lakers probably better without Kobe though b/c they might play team ball


----------



## lakegz (Mar 31, 2004)

kobe will be back. he's tough AND he's a drama queen.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> Broken?


Didn't look like it. But it did look like a pretty bad turn.


----------



## RP McMurphy (Jul 17, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Shaq_Diesel</b>!
> no Kobe tonight....that was nasty
> 
> Lakers probably better without Kobe though b/c they might play team ball


http://82games.com/0405LAL.HTM


----------



## CaliCool (Nov 5, 2004)

I agree, Ball Biologist!

That happened two times... Kobe's scared that LeBron will own him this game, thus degrading Kobe's value.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

this isnt like a shoulder or something like that, which he's used to coming back from. rolled his ankle, he's gonna be shelved for at least a week, that sucka gone swell up


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

That looked really really really really bad. Kobe will be out for a while.


----------



## Debt Collector (Mar 13, 2003)

as long as its a regular ankle sprain, he wont be gone for an extended time, he'll just be day to day


----------



## djtoneblaze (Nov 22, 2004)

Kobe don't want it with Bron...NOOOOOOOOOOOO!


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

And people thought the Rockets/Nets game was boring...


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

nm


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> TNT reporting it broken?


I didnt hear them say that

They are looking at the X-Rays right now though


----------



## Hibachi! (Sep 18, 2003)

X-Rays negative... MRI tommorrow to check for ligament damage


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

Amputate and get him back on the court.

He's still better than half the league on one foot.


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

Severely Sprained Ankle


----------



## Dre (Jun 20, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>JNice</b>!
> Amputate and get him back on the court.
> 
> He's still better than half the league on one foot.


I don't know, remember when he tried to go with one arm?


----------



## byrondarnell66 (Jul 18, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>BallBiologist</b>!
> kobe got scared


 No Bron got scared and sicked one of his scrub teamates on Kobe to take him out, happened twice


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

I would be suprised if no ligaments were torn. Could require surgery.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>S-Star</b>!
> X-Rays negative... MRI tommorrow to check for ligament damage


X-Rays are useless with this type of injury. They don't show the extent of ligament damage very well at all. I'm just hoping his injury is a sprain and if not that, a minor tear. I know that TO's injury was not a bad as was expected. Hopefully, the same is true here.


----------



## Pinball (Aug 3, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>HeinzGuderian</b>!
> I would be suprised if no ligaments were torn. Could require surgery.


Toss a penny in the fountain and see if your wish comes true.


----------



## Drewbs (Feb 16, 2004)

The Last thing that Kobe needs is to become Vince Carter or Grant Hill. Injured in his prime.


----------



## digital jello (Jan 10, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Drewbs</b>!
> The Last thing that Kobe needs is to become Vince Carter or Grant Hill. Injured in his prime.


God forbid. As much as I dislike Kobe, that would be absolutely terrible to see.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

> Amputate and get him back on the court.



yes


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>Pinball</b>!
> 
> 
> Toss a penny in the fountain and see if your wish comes true.


Thats my wish, eh?


----------



## Nique21 (Jan 12, 2005)

> Originally posted by <b>digital jello</b>!
> 
> 
> God forbid. As much as I dislike Kobe, that would be absolutely terrible to see.


----------



## ST (Jul 25, 2002)

*ouch...*

I sprained my left ankle just like that when somebody undercut me amd it took me close to 2 months just to walk properly and about a semester to get back to basketball. Of course I didn't have the advantage of the medical expertise afforded to professional athletes.

I just hope that it won't be that long and it won't be longer than a month for Kobe.

On the plus side, this is a good time to get that bench going by the added playing time that they would hopefully get. And more so, Lamar should be able to assert himself as an all-star caliber player. There should be no signs of deference on his part in terms of demanding the ball offensively. By the time Kobe gets back, Lamar should have gained enough confidence to again be that player he was in Miami, the facilitator of the offense and the difference in terms of changing the tempo of the game. 

On a side note, Doug Collins just gave Lebron James the scarlet mark.

after Lebron skies for a dunk over Lamar,
" He looks like a young Michael Jordan..."

DAMN YOU DOUG ! ! !

DAMN YOU ! ! !


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

I'm hoping that Rudy allows Lamar to handle the ball with some kind of sophisticated offense. Kobe holding the ball 99% of the time just sucked.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>-D!</b>!
> I'm hoping that Rudy allows Lamar to handle the ball with some kind of sophisticated offense. Kobe holding the ball 99% of the time just sucked.


My crystal ball tells me to expect many iso plays for Lamar Odom.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)




----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

All the Kobe haters need to do now is put an "Owned" caption on that photo.


----------



## Tyrellaphonte (Feb 21, 2004)

man... if he becomes a grant hill type...

id just **** a brick


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> All the Kobe haters need to do now is put an "Owned" caption on that photo.


just for you


----------



## One on One (Dec 12, 2004)

Not the quality "Owned" I expected. I didn't wanna do it myself.


----------



## HeinzGuderian (Jun 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>One on One</b>!
> Not the quality "Owned" I expected. I didn't wanna do it myself.


30 seconds with mspaint


----------



## Cap (Nov 5, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>RP McMurphy</b>!
> 
> 
> http://82games.com/0405LAL.HTM


:rofl:


----------



## BallBiologist (Mar 29, 2003)

i wanna see the lakers perform better without kobe and win like 5 in a row when he's not there..now that would be a sight


----------



## ThaShark316 (May 7, 2004)

ESPNEWS....Bryant out at least 5 games (ankle)

Basically...Kobe Bryant has been placed on the Injured List.

Im looking @ a Super Bowl Sunday return...thats just my opinion.


----------

